# HELP; GRINDING SOUND '84 633 Csi from tranny or ???



## Maxs1984BMW (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a '84 633Csi. Engine seems to have over 200k mi. (odometer inop). I have been experiencing a GRINDING sound off & on lately. After coming off the freeway 65 mph. STARTS GRINDING from about 45mph to a dead stop! I took out of gear & back into gear, killed engine & restarted... and the grinding continued, no matter. :dunno:
Since then, seems to occur @ beginning of the day, From a few minutes, to 20-ish min. Then once warmed up, then cooling, it stops for the rest of the day. 
Sound is NOT from the engine, but sounds like right below the gear shifter... LIKE IN TRANNY OR AXLE> rubbing something or throw out bearing OR ???
Took it to AAMOCO, you know the usual..."yea you need a tranny, cause, gears gone & trans oil low".

I am going to start with start with Lucas in trans. oil change...
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP BEFORE I GO DRIVE IT OFF A CLIFF?!?!?!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

could the output shaft bearing, or hopefully it would only be the throw out bearing. had the clutch been replaced recently or previous to you buying it? if so they probably didnt put a new bushing or bearing in and left something old in there. but i dont know the history of this car. i like the 633CSi a lot though.


----------



## Maxs1984BMW (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for that. And yes, your possibilities are possible. I did do the oil change to the tranny yesterday, not sure if the grind is gone yet.
Sorry, i don't know the history of the car's maint. but the clutch works ok, it does a lot of "bucking" though. (Idle set too high?) 
Will let you know aft today if the oil chng got it!!! And will throw on a pic of the car... 
Thanks much, 
Max


----------



## matz (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't drive it off a cliff! Even if it's the tranny, they are easy to work on or swap out. I have an 81 633CSI, and it's got the Canadian Cancer (Rust)..I would rather have transmission problems anyday over body issues. Good luck and hang in there. Matz


----------



## maxwell123 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice...posts hopefully it would only be the throw out bearing. had the clutch been replaced recently or previous to you buying it? if so they probably didnt put a new bushing or bearing in and left something old in there.


----------



## Maxs1984BMW (Jan 19, 2010)

*Grinding problem coming from transm. area.*

Not sure how to perform surgery on the throw out bearing, but it does sound like that _might _be the problem. I looked underneath again and still see no visible problems. 
All I have to go on is the off & on grinding sound, about from the tranny area, not constant. 
It does *stop *grinding after a 2-15 minute stop.

Aamco transmissions simply said, "yea you need a transmission, some gears are going out". Unfortunately I cannot afford a transm. at this time... forgive the pun, but as the ole saying goes, I'm going to have to "grind this one out":tsk:

To replace the throw out bearing, do you have to remove the trans?

Thanks a million all!!!

Max


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

THE 633Csi IS ONE OF the best BMW CARS EVER


----------



## cameron123 (Jan 30, 2010)

I did do the oil change to the tranny yesterday, not sure if the grind is gone yet.
Sorry, i don't know the history of the car's maint. but the clutch works ok, it does a lot of "bucking" though. (Idle set too high?)
Will let you know aft today if the oil chng got it!!! And will throw on a pic of the car...


----------



## matz (Jan 17, 2010)

*666csi*



Maxs1984BMW said:


> Not sure how to perform surgery on the throw out bearing, but it does sound like that _might _be the problem. I looked underneath again and still see no visible problems.
> All I have to go on is the off & on grinding sound, about from the tranny area, not constant.
> It does *stop *grinding after a 2-15 minute stop.
> 
> ...


You will have to pull the transmission to do the Throwout bearing. When it's out, you will be able to inspect the pressure plate. Could have a couple of springs broken, which could also cause the bucking. I hope you can find an independant repair shop to help with this, somebody who appreciates these cars. We have a few in my area, they are not too flashy, but knowledgeable. They usually have older imports in the front and back lot. Look and ask around with other owners too, most of them are fairly approachable, they likely have been there... Matz


----------



## matz (Jan 17, 2010)

P.S. Nice looking car! Matz


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

maxwell123 said:


> nice...posts hopefully it would only be the throw out bearing. had the clutch been replaced recently or previous to you buying it? if so they probably didnt put a new bushing or bearing in and left something old in there.


cut and pasted what i said or what? hmm


----------



## Maxs1984BMW (Jan 19, 2010)

Thx to all for replys. The grinding sound has subsided to a minimum, but still pops up on occassions. I have recently replaced the clutch slave cylinder and now the clutch peddle doesn't go to the floor anymore!!! YEAAAA!!! Now the "bucking" going into gear seems to be a problem that's leading to an _ocassional _ "STALL" (4-5 seconds) WHILE DRIVING...hmmph, NOW GOING THRU CHANGING THE FUEL FILTER.
PLEASE DOES SOMEONE KNOW WHERE THE FUEL FILTER IS LOCATED ON 1984 633CSI????

Thanks, Max


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=152

new e24 section...might want to start a new thread there for your fuel filter question


----------



## matz (Jan 17, 2010)

*6 tranny*

Whatever became of the 6 with the transmission broblem, hope you got it fixed. Matz


----------

